# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Niet ongesteld, wel seks

## shann

Ik heb een vraagje,
ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar en ben nog niet ongesteld geweest.
ik heb laatst onveilige seks gehad ook al is hij niet in mij klaargekomen.
toch ben ik bang dat ik zwanger ben, maar is die kans er?
wat moet ik nu doen?

----------


## shann

ook heb ik trouwens last van lichte steekjes in mijn onderbuik..
misschien is dat omdat ik binnenkort ongesteld moet worden?
maar ik heb gehoord dat je 2 weken voor je eerste ongesteldheid al zwanger kan worden?
of zou ik een soa kunnen hebben opgelopen?
bedankt voor de hulp!

----------


## Nikky278

Als je bang bent voor een soa, is het aan te raden contact op te nemen met je huisarts. Als je nog nooit ongesteld bent geweest, kun je er eigenlijk wel van uit gaan dat je niet zwanger bent. 
Steekjes in je onderbuik kunnen er op wijzen dat je eerste menstruatie in aantocht is. Maar dit hoeft natuurlijk niet per se. Wil je echt zekerheid, ga even langs bij je dokter.

Xx

----------

